# Police Discover, Panther Tank, 88mm gun and Torpedo in Pensioner's House



## pardus (Jul 3, 2015)

This is very interesting.
I would LOVE to know this guy's background and where he got the gear from.
The cop's move is a bit dogy, a bomb tech and an armorer could tell fairly quickly I'd imagine if any of this was live/operational. Also if it's registered this shouldn't have been an issue in the first place.

I wouldn't mind betting the stolen Nazi art has a hand in this somehow.

The mayor sounds like a cool dude.

The Panther and the 88mm are in great condition! Just beautiful.



> "Police had been alerted to the threat by Berlin prosecutors who had searched the home in Heikendorf for stolen Nazi art a few weeks earlier."





> However, the pensioner's attorney Peter Gramsch told a local news agency that all the items had been properly demilitarized and registered.






> The town mayor has come out in defence of the pensioner, saying he had even been seen driving the tank around in public. 'He was chugging around in that thing during the snow catastrophe in 1978,' Alexander Orth said 'Some people like steam trains, others like tanks,' he pointed out."



  

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...r-German-pensioner-s-house.html#ixzz3erIlYZgX


----------



## policemedic (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 3, 2015)

That's very cool.


----------



## AWP (Jul 3, 2015)

How did he get his hands on a bloody Panther G?


----------



## x SF med (Jul 4, 2015)

No tracks on the tank, but the replacement links are still mounted, with all the proper track breaking tools.  The rubber bushings on the  spring wheels are kind of beat up and how was the damn thing running around without the tracks on the drive sprockets?


----------



## AWP (Jul 4, 2015)

x SF med said:


> No tracks on the tank, but the replacement links are still mounted, with all the proper track breaking tools.  The rubber bushings on the  spring wheels are kind of beat up and how was the damn thing running around without the tracks on the drive sprockets?



If it ran in '78 the track could be anywhere today, but one guy breaking track seems a bit "difficult" so he had some help.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 4, 2015)

It's amazing what you can accomplish with friends and beer.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 4, 2015)

I read somewhere that he used the Panther to help the neighbours pull out some trees a year or two ago. Now that's community spirit.


----------



## pardus (Jul 4, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> How did he get his hands on a bloody Panther G?



He is very lucky that the Brits broke the Elbe river stop line at the end of the war, and occupied Kiel. I doubt his collection would have survived the Russian looting, in fact I doubt he would have survived himself had they found it.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 4, 2015)

This shit is dumb, hopefully he gets his property back.


----------



## RetPara (Jul 6, 2015)

To think my daughter went ballistic over a land mine, a couple grenades, and few other little things.....


----------



## x SF med (Jul 6, 2015)

My mom still goes freaky over me having guns and knives in my own house.... even with me having been Infantry and SF...  Funny she never says anything about all my medical gear, because she was nurse in the USAF and after she got out.


----------

